# absolutely annoying



## alipheese

absolutely annoying 이라는 단어를
"엄청나게 거슬리는" 정도가 아니라
더 강하게 표현하고 싶은데 어떻게 해야될지 모르겠습니다.
어떻게 해야될까요?


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

how about 당연히 짜증나요?


----------



## CharlesLee

Annoying implies fairly angry so the adjective "furious" would be O.K.

If you were asking about Korean , I recommend using "빡치게 하는." , a neologism.


----------



## alipheese

CharlesLee said:


> Annoying implies fairly angry so the adjective "furious" would be O.K.
> 
> If you were asking about Korean , I recommend using "빡치게 하는." , a neologism.



Oh that's nice. Thanks!


----------

